# Differents papiers peint sur le space



## Pyroclastique (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Existe t'il un moyen d'avoir des papiers peint différents sur les spaces ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

Oui, avec HyperSpaces par exemple...

Il y en a d'autres


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

http:///www.docklandsoft.com/spacesuit/
 deepdark


----------



## Pyroclastique (31 Janvier 2009)

Wahouu,

Merci de vos répinses rapides. 

Je vais regarder cela
y en a t'il une que vous conseilleriez ?


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

c'est à toi de voir, tu utilises celui qui te convient le mieux


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (10 Février 2009)

Damned... pendant un instant j'ai bien cru que c'était la solution à mon souci, mais en fait non, ma config n'est pas compatible avec ces petits softs pourtant bien sympas. 

J'utilise en effet deux écrans : celui, intégré, de mon iMac 24", et à côté, en externe, un 19" pivoté. Ça fait un peu comme un 30" qui serait un peu plié d'un côté, et c'est bien pratique. 

Mais question fond d'écran, seule la personnalisation "normale" est possible : je peux appliquer le fond que je veux sur chaque écran, mais ça reste pareil d'un bureau virtuel à l'autre. Ni Spacesuit ni Hyperspaces ne sait gérer plus d'un écran : si j'utilise l'un ou l'autre soft pour appliquer un fond spécifique à un espace, il appliquera le même fond sur les deux écrans, ce qui ne me convient pas. Dommage... 

Ce qui est vraiment regrettable, finalement, c'est qu'Apple n'ait pas poussé le raisonnement jusqu'au bout lors de la mise au point de Spaces (qui n'est finalement qu'une version pommée du système de bureaux virtuels qui existe depuis des lustres sous GNU/Linux etc). C'est assez étonnant, compte tenu du fait que jusqu'ici Mac OS X est tout de même réputé (entre autres, mais cette qualité n'est pas des moindres) pour les vertus esthétiques de son interface graphique, et le soin apporté aux options de personnalisation.

J'espère qu'ils amélioreront ça dans une prochaine version, si les applications tierces n'y ont pas remédié jusque là. Dommage, quand même, Spacesuit était bien tentant...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (11 Février 2009)

J'ai posté la question concernant la gestion des écrans multiples par SpaceSuit sur le forum des développeurs de ce logiciel, et ils m'ont répondu, très rapidement et très gentiment, que cette option est prévue pour la version 2.0. Voilà une bonne nouvelle et une bien belle réactivité.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

C'est cool ça des développeurs à l'écoute et tant mieux pour toi .


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est cool ça des développeurs à l'écoute et tant mieux pour toi .


 
et ils ont donné une indication quant à la date de sortie de cette v2?


----------



## karim_bis (21 Août 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> http:///www.docklandsoft.com/spacesuit/
> deepdark





DE LA BOMBE !

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## moebius80 (22 Août 2009)

Oui...mais c'est chiant car l'icone de Spacesuit reste toujours dans le dock...


----------



## karim_bis (22 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Oui...mais c'est chiant car l'icone de Spacesuit reste toujours dans le dock...




Es-ce vraiment un problème ?


----------



## moebius80 (22 Août 2009)

J'aime avoir un dock avec le strict minimum... ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Tu peux utiliser Dockless par exemple .


----------



## moebius80 (23 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser Dockless par exemple .



Salut,
J'ai utilisé dockless pendant un temps mais je ne l'utilise plus car suivant les applications, il pose des problèmes....par exemple avec evernotes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Quels genres de problèmes ? Sinon il y a d'autres applications similaires.


----------



## moebius80 (24 Août 2009)

Avec evernote, je ne pouvais pas faire mes captures dans Safari si Evernote était activé dans dockless...
Une fois enlevé de dockless... toutes les captures arrivaient d'un coup.


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> J'aime avoir un dock avec le strict minimum... ;-)



Bonjour

Le minimum sur mon 24", c'est que le Finder, les applications ouvertes et la corbeille où alors le dock complet.

Quand je travaille je passe en dock minimum, où en dock maximum (avec les stacks).

@+


----------

